# It's Official: I come from a country full of peaceniks



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10576106

Who'da thought?? 

I especially like this quote ""If you look at the top 20, they are all small nations based on *strong welfare principles*, all with good and relatively uncorrupt governance.""

Damn socialists...LOL


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2009)

I knew you guys were up to no good down there.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

The link at the bottom gives you the full list. US is 83...but more interesting is if you click on the country and it gives you a break down of where the score comes through..


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations.  You have nothing anybody is willing to fight for to get, and there is nothing you want badly enough to fight for.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Congratulations.  You have nothing anybody is willing to fight for to get, and there is nothing you want badly enough to fight for.



So in order to want something, or not want something, you have to fight for it? Only a right-wing Yank loon would think like that...I can't think for the life of me why the rest of the world and a vast majority of US citizens thought the same about Dumber when his term was up...


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2009)

> Top 10 most peaceful nations
> 
> 1. New Zealand
> 2. Denmark
> ...



First of all, Japan is still an occupied nation, with no viable military as dictated by the terms of its surrender more than 60 years ago. Using that criteria, I could say that the CSA is also one of the great peaceful nations of the world.

Secondly, the levels of socialism in those nations is non sequitur viz. their proclaimed levels of peacefulness.....The Russians and Chinese are both highly socialistic AND highly militarily belligerent.

But feel free to keep living your lie...If it helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> First of all, Japan is still an occupied nation, with no viable military as dictated by the terms of its surrender more than 60 years ago. Using that criteria, I could say that the CSA is also one of the great peaceful nations of the world.
> 
> Secondly, the levels of socialism in those nations is non sequitur viz. their proclaimed levels of peacefulness.....The Russians and Chinese are both highly socialistic AND highly militarily belligerent.
> 
> But feel free to keep living your lie...If it helps you sleep at night.



Japan absolutely has a military. That aside, if you click on the link at the bottom of the page it lists the nations and if you click on the nation it gives the "accounting" system of how it was measured.
I would call China Totalitarian, and Russia almost Anarchaic...hardly socialist in the true meaning of the word (not the bastardised version that right-wing Yanks seem to have deemed the 'true' meaning of the word). You guys wouldn't know true socialism if it bit you on the butt...


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> The link at the bottom gives you the full list. US is 83...but more interesting is if you click on the country and it gives you a break down of where the score comes through..



I looked at a couple of the breakdowns... will look more closely when i have a chance. i'm wondering if there's a correlation between peacefulness and reported levels of happines.. and the country's wealth. I'll also look at the criteria used. But definitely ineresting...


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.  You have nothing anybody is willing to fight for to get, and there is nothing you want badly enough to fight for.
> ...



The vast majority of the world thought like that when the Japanese started sailing for your miserable little island.

Lucky you they never got there.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Japan absolutely has a military. That aside, if you click on the link at the bottom of the page it lists the nations and if you click on the nation it gives the "accounting" system of how it was measured.
> I would call China Totalitarian, and Russia almost Anarchaic...hardly socialist in the true meaning of the word (not the bastardised version that right-wing Yanks seem to have deemed the 'true' meaning of the word). You guys wouldn't know true socialism if it bit you on the butt...


Japan has but a _*token*_ military, as dictated and regulated by their occupiers.

The argument that nobody knows what the_* true*_ definition of "socialism" is, as defined by its pimps, and subsequent navel-contemplating parsings, was all too predictable.

Like I said...Whatever you need to tell yourself to sleep at night.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> The vast majority of the world thought like that when the Japanese started sailing for your miserable little island.
> 
> Lucky you they never got there.



Had this argument many times before with right wing "you owe us" Yanks. Not biting today. Suffice to say, we were never a problem to Japan and they never could have sustained any sort of base here anyway. Too far away...


----------



## Nik (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Japan absolutely has a military. That aside, if you click on the link at the bottom of the page it lists the nations and if you click on the nation it gives the "accounting" system of how it was measured.
> ...



Japan spends the 6th largest amount worldwide on their military...almost $50 billion a year.  And they have over 230,000 personnel.  Hardly a "token" force.  You aren't nearly as good at knowing actual facts as you are at cute little catch phrases, and you aren't even very good at those.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> The argument that nobody knows what the_* true*_ definition of "socialism" is, as defined by its pimps, and subsequent navel-contemplating parsings, was all too predictable.
> 
> Like I said...Whatever you need to tell yourself to sleep at night.



Well, Socialism does HAVE a meaning you know. Most words do. And if you want to call China and Russia socialist, I'll call you on it. Both stated they were Communist countries (which is different from Socialism), but if you have read anything about Communism you will know they did not adhere to that particular philosophy either. They were both totalitarian regimes run by dictators.

I sleep very well at night thanks! Hope you do to, although being a right-wing loon, conflict, aggression and generally interfering in other people's business seems to be a couple of your more annoying traits. I can see how the lack of melodrama in our little piece of paradise would irk you! 

But carry on!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2009)

Right, right, right, right....

You keep picking those flecks of pepper out of authoritarian piles of shit.

Carry on indeed.


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Fraulein Hilda said:
> ...



new zealand fought honorably and well in ww2. 
if you don't know what you're talking about, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

del said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



They were never invaded.  Thanks to the US.  Shut the fuck up yourself.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> Right, right, right, right....
> 
> You keep picking those flecks of pepper out of authoritarian piles of shit.
> 
> Carry on indeed.



Hey, ignorance knows no bounds...carry on....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> They were never invaded.  Thanks to the US.  Shut the fuck up yourself.



Really? Care to back that up? Do you know where NZ was on the Japanese Military maps? Do you know if they were even interested in coming here? And why did we fight against the Japanese? Because they invaded NZ? Because we attacked them? No and no. There was this incident on Dec 7, 1941 that got our involvement. Nothing to do with us. Not even on our radar. Yet we declared war on the Nips. Ditto Sept 1939 on the Germans. Again, nothing to do with us. Glad to know who your friends are....


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > They were never invaded.  Thanks to the US.  Shut the fuck up yourself.
> ...



They were steaming all the way across the Pacific, dumbass, until the yanks stuffed them back.  

They occupied lots of countries who were not involved.

You were not high on their list.


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Fraulein Hilda said:
> ...



they were never invaded thanks to the Allies of which they were one component. 
they freely entered the war of their own volition without being attacked which is more than we can say. i'd post links but you're clearly too fucking stupid for it to matter.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Little piss ant countries like New Zealand can ejaculate all over themsevles about how peaceful they are because big kids like the US keep them safe.

They would not enter a war "of their own volition" with Japan unless they had big boys like us to run with.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Nobody wants to bother with the other top 10, either.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Hey, ignorance knows no bounds...carry on....


Naaaahhh..

I'll just tag off and let Fraulein Hilda and del kick your arrogant ass.


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, ignorance knows no bounds...carry on....
> ...



got news for you, Dude, broomhilda and i aren't going to be on the same side any time soon.

 i'm no big fan of socialism, or grump for that matter (sorry, doc), but i'm not going to stand by and watch some ignorant lout slander the honorable service and sacrifices rendered by the men and women of new zealand in ww2. i just don't roll like that


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not slandering their service.  Merely pointing out that they have the luxury of giving each other reacharounds about how peace loving they are because the badasses of the world are out to cave in somebody else's skull first.  

All of those European countries in the top 10 fell to Germany without a whimper.  Dr. Dump would be speaking Japanese if not for the US.


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> I'm not slandering their service.  Merely pointing out that they have the luxury of giving each other reacharounds about how peace loving they are because the badasses of the world are out to cave in somebody else's skull first.
> 
> All of those European countries in the top 10 fell to Germany without a whimper.  Dr. Dump would be speaking Japanese if not for the US.



your ignorance is only surpassed by your willingness to display it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> [
> 
> They were steaming all the way across the Pacific, dumbass, until the yanks stuffed them back.
> 
> ...



They weren't steaming our way you ignorant hick.....

of course we weren't high on their list, which makes a mockery of your argument (sic)...


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 2, 2009)

NZ benefits from Geography
and allies
same as Canada


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Little piss ant countries like New Zealand can ejaculate all over themsevles about how peaceful they are because big kids like the US keep them safe.
> 
> They would not enter a war "of their own volition" with Japan unless they had big boys like us to run with.



Er, no, we would not enter the war because we had no need to other than doing the right thing, Dumbass.

And no, we can ejaculate all over ourselves because we don't go butting our noses into other peoples business - can you say Chile? Viet Nam? Cuba? Nicaragua? Iraq? Somalia? Yadda, yadda, yadda...If you want to go rip, shit and bust into other countries, have at it. Just don't tell me you are the "land of the free" and the "greatest country in the world" and how your country was founded on "freedom" blah, blah, blah. You guys play the Great Game as well as any of the European powers in the 19th/early 20th Century. Say what you are and get on with it...doofus


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

del said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not slandering their service.  Merely pointing out that they have the luxury of giving each other reacharounds about how peace loving they are because the badasses of the world are out to cave in somebody else's skull first.
> ...



And surpassed by the ignorance of ten countries who are proud of themselves for some meaningless honor that has more to do with their insignificance than their self-restraint at waging war.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> I'm not slandering their service.  Merely pointing out that they have the luxury of giving each other reacharounds about how peace loving they are because the badasses of the world are out to cave in somebody else's skull first.
> 
> All of those European countries in the top 10 fell to Germany without a whimper.  Dr. Dump would be speaking Japanese if not for the US.



And you'd be still speaking the Queen's English if it wasn't for the French during your War of Independence...go figure - Don't see the French trying to give you the old "you owe us" BS...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> And surpassed by the ignorance of ten countries who are proud of themselves for some meaningless honor that has more to do with their insignificance than their self-restraint at waging war.



Who says they are proud? I see it more of an interesting observation more than anything. 

Why does one have to be significant? Is your ego that big? I know I'm talking to a right-wing Yank who thinks the whole world either owes them or should bow at their feet, but are you really that arrogant that you put down something that all nations should try and live up to? No country is perfect (and trust me, NZ has its fair share of social problems)....


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> NZ benefits from Geography
> and allies
> same as Canada


How come the Dominican Republic wasn't on the list??

Which country have they invaded........._*EVER?!?!?!?!!?????*_


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > Little piss ant countries like New Zealand can ejaculate all over themsevles about how peaceful they are because big kids like the US keep them safe.
> ...



All with some geographic or geopolitical significance.

Hey, I'm not knocking you, babe.  You are where you are, middle of nowhere, because of the luck of the draw, continental drift, plate tectonics, the San Andreas fault, foot fault, double fault, game, set, and match. The ring of fire.   

I fell into a burning ring of fire.  I went down, down, down, and the flames went higher.  And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire.  The ring of fire.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > NZ benefits from Geography
> ...



Or their evil Siamese twin, Haiti!


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Fraulein Hilda said:
> ...



perhaps you could regale us with tales of your wartime experiences?


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > And surpassed by the ignorance of ten countries who are proud of themselves for some meaningless honor that has more to do with their insignificance than their self-restraint at waging war.
> ...



No, the insinuation of these lists is that countries like the US could be more like countries like yours if only we cared!  

No worries, babe.  We got your back.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > NZ benefits from Geography
> ...


they've been too busy killing their own people to bother with anyone else
same for Haiti


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

del said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Nuh uh.  I want to know about any experiences Barack Obama had doing anything first.

I'm typing here.  He's lobbing drones into Afghanistan and Pakistan.  He's running GM.

He's got a lot more 'splainin' to do than me.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> No, the insinuation of these lists is that countries like the US could be more like countries like yours if only we cared!
> 
> No worries, babe.  We got your back.



No, no insinuation there sista. Go and read the data. "caring" is all but insignificant. It looks at freedom of press (weirdly you guys score higher than us), political climate, number of people in prison etc - you really should click on the countries -it's an interesting read.

BTW, I love the fact we are isolated - keeps us out of the shit.

As for your "excuses" regarding Viet Nam etc and your geographical and geopolitical reasonings - I ask one question with that regard: If you had not gone in to any of those countries - overtly or covertly - would it had made one iota of difference to the US? I say no on all accounts....

Er, no you haven't got our back since our PM back in 1985 told you to put your nuclear umbrella where the sun don't shine... And once you guys kicked us out of ANZUS we've been on our own baby - and guess what? Nobody's invaded..go figure!


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Fraulein Hilda said:
> ...



try to focus, fuckstick. 
we're talking about new zealand, not your case of ODS.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 2, 2009)

del said:


> perhaps you could regale us with tales of your wartime experiences?


A comment as irrelevant as Fraulein Hilda's ignorance  of history....No offense.

Finland threw back the Soviet invasion of 1939-40.

The Nazis only but barely took Norway, didn't dare go for Sweden, and let the Danes remain neutral.

This has less to do with restraint than it does military significance of the given countries.

Don't take this shit personally..


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

The US at one time made commitments to nations like South Vietnam to protect them.  In the big bad world, when bad guys see you have no intention of honoring your commitments, they march anywhere, anytime, knowing there will be no repercussions.  Take North Korea, for example.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > No, the insinuation of these lists is that countries like the US could be more like countries like yours if only we cared!
> ...


 could it be that you aint got nuffin anyone wants


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## del (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps you could regale us with tales of your wartime experiences?
> ...



none taken. 

i was momentarily deranged by hilda's apparent belief that self-restraint in waging war is a negative attribute. i agree with your main point re: restraint vs military value.

i never do.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 2, 2009)

del said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > i was momentarily deranged by hilda's apparent belief that self-restraint in waging war is a negative attribute.
> ...


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


----------



## del (Jun 3, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


----------



## Fraulein Hilda (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Dump is in New Zealand. He's in love with his society because it's so peaceful.  I say it's because he's lucky and not better.

Ciao, baby.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 3, 2009)

del said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


Cool.

Thanx for the clarification.


----------



## del (Jun 3, 2009)

you're welcome.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 3, 2009)

del said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > No, babe, only that it has more to do with where God has your little land mass squirrelled away on the globe than your superiority as a society.
> ...


 how come you dont proudly have that as your location


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww, c'mon, that list is Bogus!



			
				Global Peace Index said:
			
		

> New Zealand 1 1.202
> Denmark 2 1.217
> Norway 2 1.217
> Iceland 4 1.225
> ...



TWENTY-NINTH!?!? We unilaterally and constitutionally abolished the armed forces over 60 YEARS ago!! First in the world! Then again, if it's taking into account GDP per capita and even nominal GDP then it will obviously give an unfair advantage to richer countries almost by default. Eh, well, whatever, we're in fairly good company, even at #29. There are some fuzzy indicators there, though. For example, the we get a rating of 2 in the number of police and security forces, which is ridiculous. We have 4 million people and barely 10,000 cops in the entire country, and that's the total, meaning there's what, 3,000 on duty at any given time? And we get a 1.5 rating for "conflict fought 2000-2005"? We don't fight any conflicts! We don't have a friggin' army. That one is just flat out wrong, I have no idea what that 0.5 is for. But I'll give them that citizen distrust and crime levels really throw us kinda off... but we'll get to it... we'll get to it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 3, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Dr. Dump is in New Zealand. He's in love with his society because it's so peaceful.  I say it's because he's lucky and not better.
> 
> Ciao, baby.



No Shill-da, I never said any such thing. All I did was post a comment, nothing else. I think you are a little defensive that the rest of the world doesn't hang on every word of your Republican (as in form of govt, not political party) Utopia....

As for being lucky, I'll say this - we could piss on every island nation around here easily (take a look at the recent coups in Fiji), but we chose to leave them to their own devices (and trust me, back in the 1970s we had exactly the same problem with island immigration that you have with your southern border ). My point being, you are wrong...for a change..


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > They were never invaded.  Thanks to the US.  Shut the fuck up yourself.
> ...





Thank You! I'd give you a clap but I dare not! but Thank You.


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 3, 2009)

Dude said:


> The Russians and Chinese are both highly socialistic



Or not. Better luck next time, Dud.


----------



## Xenophon (Jun 3, 2009)

You did your damage in the 19th century.

Perhaps someday the maori will have their land back from you 'progressive socialists'.


----------



## Barb (Jun 3, 2009)

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Congratulations.  *You have nothing anybody is willing to fight for to get,* and there is nothing you want badly enough to fight for.



Thank heavens for the half you got right.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting list, surely.    But Denmark, Sweden, Norway, New Zealand all have nice neighbors.  Austria, Like Japan, is demilitarized.

It is also worth noting that Japan's military is pretty strong and healthy.   They just don't go anywhere with it.

Canada has only Denmark and The US for neighbors.  the last military conflict with the US ended 195 years ago.

Finland has some very interesting history vis a vis its only dangerous neighbor.  Such that the dangerous neighbor left it alone.   Finland is sort of like Ferdinand the bull.  Just likes to smell the flowers under the cork tree, but you will regret getting in a fight with it.

Iceland is part of Denmark.  Odd for Denmark to be included twice.

"Socialist" is in the eye of the beholder.  The US is a great deal more socialist today than it was just six months ago.   Prosperous is a different story. As noted up topic, socialist is kind of hard to measure


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> ). You guys wouldn't know true socialism if it bit you on the butt...


that might be true Grump.....but just as you guys from the more socialist countries are tired of us non-socialist telling you what a socialist country is,we are just as tired of you non-capitalist telling us what Capitalism is....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2009)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Interesting list, surely.    But Denmark, Sweden, Norway, New Zealand all have nice neighbors.  Austria, Like Japan, is demilitarized.
> 
> It is also worth noting that Japan's military is pretty strong and healthy.   They just don't go anywhere with it.
> 
> ...


Iceland is part of Denmark?.....what school did you learn this in?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Grump....for whatever its worth,i know 3-4 people who have been to NZ....they all  said it was one of the best places they have ever been...PERIOD....Scenery is fabulous and the people were VERY friendly.....one girl i used to work with even had a son with one of your football players..(i wont call it Soccer).....


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 3, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting list, surely.    But Denmark, Sweden, Norway, New Zealand all have nice neighbors.  Austria, Like Japan, is demilitarized.
> ...


they are under the Danish crown


----------



## del (Jun 4, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting list, surely.    But Denmark, Sweden, Norway, New Zealand all have nice neighbors.  Austria, Like Japan, is demilitarized.
> ...



iceland's relationship to denmark is analogous to canada's to the uk. they're fully sovereign but recognize the danish crown


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 4, 2009)

Where do you guys get this stuff from? Iceland has been an independent republic since 1944.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 4, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Where do you guys get this stuff from? Iceland has been an independent republic since 1944.


Iceland is to Denmark as Canada, Australia are to the UK

they are RELATED


BTW, its nearly the same type of relationship that Aruba has with Denmark
and similar to the relationship the USA has with Puerto Rico


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you guys get this stuff from? Iceland has been an independent republic since 1944.
> ...



Uhh, no, it's not. Not at all, as a matter of fact, in any of those cases. If you want any analogy it's closer to the relationship between the US and the UK, except independence was achieved through a referendum in 1944 during the Allied occupation of Iceland. 

You guys just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 4, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...


wrong, it is YOU that, as usual, dont know what the fuck you are talking about
you keep showing what a fucking MORON you are


btw, try looking it up in the CIA Factbook site


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



but they are an INDEPENDENT country.....i was thinking he was saying that they were like Puerto Rico is to us....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you guys get this stuff from? Iceland has been an independent republic since 1944.
> ...



but Puerto Rico is NOT an independent Country....


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 4, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...


true, thats why i said "similar"
not "the same"


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> You did your damage in the 19th century.
> 
> Perhaps someday the maori will have their land back from you 'progressive socialists'.



They are getting their land back...where have you been? Are the Native Americans getting their's back?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2009)

Barb said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.  *You have nothing anybody is willing to fight for to get,* and there is nothing you want badly enough to fight for.
> ...



b-b-but Shill-da said the Japs wanted us?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dr. Grump....for whatever its worth,i know 3-4 people who have been to NZ....they all  said it was one of the best places they have ever been...PERIOD....Scenery is fabulous and the people were VERY friendly.....one girl i used to work with even had a son with one of your football players..(i wont call it Soccer).....



Been to the States a couple of times. Loved it..friendly people, lotsa fun...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone should inform the NZ-SAS that they are peaceniks, because they obviously haven't received the memo. My only contact with New Zealanders was while serving in the Army, and the adjectives that spring to mind are totally unrelated to peace.

Professional...yes.

Highly trained...yes.

Self disciplined...yes.

Lethal...yes.

Damn fine soldiers...yes

Peaceniks...not a chance.


----------



## Barb (Jun 4, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Fraulein Hilda said:
> ...



 You all must be mad cute then. Maybe my mom could cut your hair. That should fix it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2009)

Barb said:


> You all must be mad cute then. Maybe my mom could cut your hair. That should fix it.



Er, sure.....


----------



## Steve Jobs (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, brother...I know I'm reaaaally reaaaally new here, but I can't stand the "YOU OWE US" runarounds.

Might I remind everyone that WWII was *a long-ass time ago?*

And that *the vast majority of the people who were part of it are DEAD?* And that *most of the survivors are elderly and senile?*

Even if anybody did owe "us" anything, that was about 4 generations ago. Over. Done. Forgotten. (Well, except by arrogant rednecks who are so "per-owd to be 'Mericun" and start shit to that effect.) 

I have many friends in New Zealand, and it's high on the list of places I'd like to visit. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Soaring (Jun 5, 2009)

Japan Military Strength Statistics
I lived and worked in Japan for many years, and I can tell you that they are not a military threat to anyone.  The United States owns Japan militarilly.


----------



## Diuretic (Jun 5, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dr. Grump....for whatever its worth,i know 3-4 people who have been to NZ....they all  said it was one of the best places they have ever been...PERIOD....Scenery is fabulous and the people were VERY friendly.....one girl i used to work with even had a son with one of your football players..(i wont call it Soccer).....



They fucked around with the formula for Steinlager.  I MAY forgive them.....one day.  I just hope they didn't stuff around with DB.  I need to go back and check.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd say the US owns everybody militarily...


----------



## Xenophon (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > You did your damage in the 19th century.
> ...


I don't claim to live in a utopain fantasy land, you do.

The Maori are getting their land back?

Funny that they don't seem to think so. The entire place was their's, not yours.

You see, one of my best friends who used to live next to me is from Christchurch, and filled me in quite well about this topic.

'They are' is what you like to tell the world when they critize your socilaist utopia fantasy.

The reality is they will never get back what you stole. You are just like the USA, or Israel or any other nation that took what you wanted and said fuck off to any native in the way, no matter how often you goose yourself and proclaim how 'nice' you are now.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
DiveCon, I know that you're not SERIOUSLY retarded. It's just sad to see someone be SO stubborn that they refuse to just accept that they didn't know what they were talking about. Iceland had home rule under the Danish Crown from 1907 to 1944- THEN the Canada analogy might've held. Ever since, they are an independent *REPUBLIC* [key word- Republics don't have kings], with a president, a prime minister, and a parliament. They are NOT under the Danish Crown, they have not been under the Danish Crown since 1944, and that is exactly as it says on the World Factbook [check under government and independence]. Please, why do you have to make yourself look so stupid? Even when you claimed that the situation was like Aruba and Puerto Rico, that is ridiculous, as the relationship between Canada and the UK and the US and Puerto Rico are not at ALL analogous, which shows how much you know. 

But ok, we'll let it rest.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 5, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...


i suggest you READ IT AGAIN


----------



## José (Jun 5, 2009)

....................................


----------



## cunclusion (Jun 5, 2009)

Divecon it does say it became independent 17 June 1944


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i suggest you READ IT AGAIN


 

DiveCon, you are SOOOOO sad. SOOOO Sad.

Over the next quarter century, 20% of the island's population emigrated, mostly to Canada and the US. Limited home rule from Denmark was granted in 1874 and complete independence attained in 1944. Literacy, longevity, and social cohesion are first-rate by world standards. 

Independence:​

 

 
1 December 1918 (became a sovereign state under the Danish Crown); 17 June 1944 (from Denmark) 

On 31 December 1943, the Act of Union agreement expired after 25 years. Beginning on 20 May 1944, Icelanders voted in a four-day plebiscite on whether to terminate the union with Denmark and establish a republic.[27] The vote was 97% in favour of ending the union and 95% in favour of the new republican constitution. Iceland formally became an independent republic on 17 June 1944, with Sveinn Björnsson as the first president.

The president of Iceland is a largely ceremonial head of state and serves as a diplomat but can block a law voted by the parliament and put it to a national referendum. The current president is Ólafur Ragnar Grímsson. The head of government is the prime minister, Jóhanna Sigurðardóttir, who, together with the cabinet, is responsible for executive government. The cabinet is appointed by the president after a general election to Althing; however, the appointment is usually negotiated by the leaders of the political parties, who decide among themselves after discussions which parties can form the cabinet and how its seats are to be distributed, under the condition that it has a majority support in Althing.

Feeling like an idiot yet or what?

[Culled from the Factbook and Wiki entry on Iceland.]


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 5, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > i suggest you READ IT AGAIN
> ...


no shit, asshole

tell me, is Canada still part of the UK?
hmmm?
its the SAME TYPE of relationship


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 5, 2009)

cunclusion said:


> Divecon it does say it became independent 17 June 1944


and i'm not saying it didnt
ED is being an asshole


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> no shit, asshole
> 
> tell me, is Canada still part of the UK?
> hmmm?
> its the SAME TYPE of relationship



  

You're so much fun sometimes, DiveCon.

Ok, I'll do you a favour and explain it to you:

Canada: A parliamentary democracy but also a constitutional monarchy because it recognizes the Crown as the ceremonial executive . The Queen is the legal head of State in Canada, her appointed Governor-General is the acting head of state, but the real political executive is the Prime Minister and his cabinet.

Iceland: a parliamentary republic, it DOES NOT recognize the Danish Crown as the head of state, it has a PRESIDENT that acts as the ceremonial head of state, and a Prime Minister and his cabinet which represents the political executive. It DOES NOT recognize the Danish Crown, it is NOT in the currency [as it is in Canada]. 

In other words, it more like the US, which DOES NOT recognize the British Crown, does NOT have it on its currency, and whose PRESIDENT is head of state. It is NOT the same kind of relationship as Canada or Australia, and even LESS than that of Puerto Rico or Aruba. It is like the relationship between Mexico and Spain, for example, and NOT like Greenland and Denmark.

GET IT?


----------

